# destination divination



## muff cabbage (Apr 30, 2018)

I find myself making up random ass games when traveling for a while without a set destination. Anyone else play games of chance to decide their direction ? Flip of a coin, rolling a die, seeing what color cars pass by... Id be interest if other folx shared their random ways of deciding. Some times i do this just to say fuck no to the outcome that also helps me make up my mind..


----------



## BelleBottoms (Apr 30, 2018)

I used to try to get lost while driving around. Never worked. Too many signs.


----------



## otch0z (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm not traveling at the moment but I really suck at taking simple decisions so when I can't decide I flip a coin. I took this habit from a friend who always flips her coins three times and when I asked her why she would do that she answered "so I know it's not random". I thought it was so awesome I flip my coin three times now !


----------



## paiche (May 2, 2018)

A pendulum on a string over a map is pretty groovy.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 2, 2018)

I used to do this game where I'd walk around with a deck of cards and use that to figure out where I want to go. 

Basically I'd just walk around and draw cards from the deck every time I came to an intersection. Red means turn right, black turn left, royal cards mean go straight. 

It was a fun way to get to know a city. Although sometimes you end up walking around in circles.


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (May 4, 2018)

Brian Eno made a deck of cards that he used to make albums. Kinda like tarot i guess idk. Ive never used them, but you can buy them online.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 6, 2018)

I used to do this but I don't anymore. I just pray instead.


----------

